# Review: iXS Trail RS Helmet



## bikethrasher (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a IXS Trail RS this fall. The IXS is Easily the best fitting helmet I've used. Great coverage, ventilation, and reasonable price to boot. Great job guys.


----------



## mikeymierk (Dec 23, 2014)

Francis, thanks for the review. You sold me on the IXS over the Bell. I heat up easily and ventilation is key for me. One question, how is the light/GoPro mounting capability? I have a Kali Avita now and the light has to be positioned in such a way that the weight from the light pushes the helmet down in the front causing it to be uncomfortable and a bit of a pain.. From the looks of it, it seems you can mount a light more on top of the helmet, rather than the front as is the case with the Kali. What say you?


----------



## seagan (Apr 2, 2010)

Francis: Do you have any suggestions on sizing? My head measures right at 58cm with nothing on it, but I often wear a hat or sweatband. I have to order online, and I hate having too big of a lid.


----------



## manitoumtbr1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm 57/58 & had to go with the m/l size. There's plenty of room in that size for headbands/hats. Other than wishing for an intermediate size, the helmet rocks.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm very interested in this helmet and it looks great! The problem i'm finding out in shopping for a new lid is there's not a lot out there for big mellons like I have.. I love my Giro Hex and might get another one but want to try something else that 63cm+.. I had to send back a POC b/c of that. I wish there was more of a market out there in the XL cag.


----------



## pjmaxon (Jan 31, 2004)

Way don't these reviews state which tests these helmets have passed??


----------



## Rad_Ralph (Feb 11, 2014)

I picked one of these up the other day. I was planning on buying the new Bell Enduro helmet, but it just didn't fit. I find myself in-between sizes with Giro and Bell's 3 size system. IXS's 2 size system fits me perfect, and the helmet looks great. It has plenty of vents, but it does sit very close to my head without any internal channeling. It doesn't look like as much air will flow between the helmet and my head as my old Giro Xen with internal channeling. I'm taking both helmets out to the 24HOP this weekend, so I'll get a good comparison. There is more coverage in the rear than the Xen, and the visor and fit adjustment system seem more substantial and sturdier. Actual weight for my S/M is 308g.


----------



## Robino (Feb 28, 2014)

Bought one of these (iXS trail RS helmet). A few months back. Great helmet. Excellent ventilation. Easy adjustable and comfortable to wear. It sits nicely on my head with minimal weight. Great price as well. Even preferred it to my friends Bell Super. Looks good as well.


----------



## Joao_Paulo (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,I'd like to buy this helmet, but i saw a lot of people saying on MTB site reviews to take care about sizing( IXS Trail Helmet). My head measures 58 cm and i don't know if the S/M size it will be good for me.Could you send to me the inner distance from temple to temple and forehead to the nape in centimeters(S/M, without padding)?I don't want to buy a L/XL helmet...haha! Thank you!


----------



## Joao_Paulo (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,I'd like to buy this helmet, but i saw a lot of people saying on MTB site reviews to take care about sizing( IXS Trail Helmet). My head measures 58 cm and i don't know if the S/M size it will be good for me.Could you send to me the inner distance from temple to temple and forehead to the nape in centimeters(S/M, without padding)?I don't want to buy a L/XL helmet&#8230;haha! Thank you!


----------

